# Super Fluff (only for a limited few)



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

hey everybody, this thread is for only a few of us but feel free to ask questions, give opinions and so on and so forth

those limited few are: me of course
Zondarian
Blue Liger 
Dessel Ordo
Dark Angel
Khorneflake

us few are the ones that created them and we're coming up with the idea of a few chapters and a few regiments going on a crusade to capture a pre heresy titan legion that was abandoned during the Horus Heresy, so far its been a bit of a shambles since we were talking about it in the chatroom, so I am making this thread to make it a bit easier for us to update it..... please do not screw up this thread with multiple post that have no point whatsoever..... just try keep it to the point, any posts that are helpful are good...... any way enough of my moaning and those other five, hope it goes well

1 thing i have to stress is the amount of models included in this are not real other wise i would have a very big army


so far for those part of it heres what ive come up with:

my chapter taking part in the crusade is a successor chapter of the Dark Angels going by the name of The Flaming Angels

they're chapter master goes by the name of Grand Chapter Master Merion
in this crusade my forces are: 1st company, 2nd company, 3rd company, 6th company, 8th company 25 predators, 15 whirlwinds, 15 vindicators, 15 thunderhawk gunships, 15 thunderhawk transporters, 8 strike cruisers, 2 battle barges, 1 Phoenix class starship

and thats my army.... to the rest of you guys the threads ready for you now


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

my forces are- the scythes of the imperium (for more information go to forums started by dark angel and click on sampler) 
fleet is-
6 batttle barges- wrath,fury,emperors judgement,glory,pain and pride of fera
15 strike cruisers (not all of them are thier original vessels)-
raveger,
leviathan,
imperious,
aggressor, 
gladiator,
shockwave,
guantlet, 
prowler,
wolf,
scorpion,
challenger,
storm, 
raptor,
serpent,
reaper
150 thunderhawks (50 percent given as gifts from the inquisition and other chapters)
ground forces (all 15 companies)-
8 tactical companies
2 assault companies
2 devastator companies
1 scout company
1 battle company
1 veteran company
150 rhinos
25 predators
25 vindicators
25 worldwinds
40 dreadaughts
1 warhound class titan(revenge)crewed by serfs
commanders-
supreme lord eliphas bane
lord commander aster 
lord commander rex
chief librarian antheo
lord chaplain crassus


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

right, once again, a force of my Scorpion Knights escape from the system that has been surrounded by a warp storm they are stuck in. (for the purposes of Heresy Online of course)
My forces are:
from 4th command:
2nd Company (battle)
Captain Jarus Mereel
Epistolary Keener Gerut

3rd Company (battle)
Captian Galidran Kaige
Chaplain Demar Nezius

5th Company (battle)
Captain Jonus Vevut
Librarian Lucian Prudii

From 6th Command
4th company (Mechanized)
Captain Kuar Mekel
Lieutenant Techmarine Victor Tabalnar
25 Predators
15 Whirlwinds
10 Vindicators

From 2nd Command
5 squads of Marked

And my fleet
4 Strike Cruisers
5 Gladius Frigates
3 Hunter Class Destroyers
12 Thunderhawk Gunships
15 Thunderhawk Transporters
60 Drop Pods

8 Dreadnaughts


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Saren
Targral
700 marine-100 mech suits
1500 Humans
2 battle barges- Emperor’s Wrath
15 destroyers- The Avenger
10 Flamer Dreadnoughts
25 Rhinocators
2 Goliaths

Mine for the purposes of the story are going to slip past the nid fleet to aid the Imperium against a growing chaos threat. They have a basic SM tech structure, however has developed away from the Imperium for 8k years, so have different techs based off the original SM technology.

The fleet is 2 Barges(main is the Emperor's Wrath)
15 Destroyers- (main is the Avenger)
Many little craft with shields for troop transport purposes

Leader is Saren- likes flames, Has two powerfists with flamers built in and armour that burns those that attack him- has control of the Emperor's Wrath
Raige- Was a human, now is a human with combat enhancement, nearer to being an SM than human anyone. Suicidally courageous, in fluff becomes famous for taking on a weaken Hive Tyrant, weapons are a thunder hammer and a gauntlet. Commands the ship Avenger
Targral- Has a sniper rifle and a laser for taking down tanks, is the best sniper in the army, and has earned his rank as one of the forces best military tacticians.

The basic force size is:
700 marines-100 Mech suits
1500 Humans
10 Flamer Dreadnoughts
25 Rhinocators
2 Goliaths

mech suits are terminator armour that has been improved for space battle capabilities, has a jet pack, thunder hammer, huge machinegun and a small fairly weak energy shield

a Flamer dreadnought has 2 CC arms and have 4 heavy flamers, developed to kill nids on mass it is weak from range but in close combat is deadly

a rhinocator is like what you’d expect, it is a vindicator has has denser metals for armour so has room for the transport of 5 men, usually a heavy weapon squad

A goliath can be best described as a super dreadnought, or a titans baby brother. At around 2 and a half times the size of a dreadnought it is packed with a variety of weapons and has triple plated armour, it has powerful cannons and a laser and a flamer, and one single shot super missile thing.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry for the double post but it didn't all fit in the first one


At the head of this fleet was the Emperor’s Wrath, a battle barge capable of carrying only 100 marines. This ship replaced its troop carrying capacity for improved shielding, armour and weapons technology as well as larger engines to make it the fastest ship in the fleet. Capable of being manned by a skeleton crew of just 5 men, it allowed for boarding parties of 95 marines maximum. Because of the small boarding capabilities it carried the prototype Mech Suit design and stasis field to heal all wounded from boarding battles. To maintain the element of surprise boarding parties teleported into enemy ships rather than using the parasite craft tactic used by most Space Marines. There was a single modified 4 man snub fighter designed for the Emperor to escape should the Emperor’s Wrath be destroyed. It truly was the pinnacle of Imperium technology, there was no ship more powerful in the entire galaxy. 



The force specialises in small attack squads, with the element of surprise and a good battle strategy. The dreads teleport straight into combat to cause chaos in the enemy ranks. The Rhinocators carry units of heavy weapin squads, and the snipers are not afraid to shoot into CC. Some units have flame resistent armour, allowing flamers to be fired into combat they are in. The basic idea is that they like being in postions that all units maintain high effiecency. Instead of terminator armour troops they also prefer the use of the more powerful Mech Suits if the battle starts to go badly.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

NIGHT HAWKS CHAPTER - Ravenwing Specialist Chapter

Chapter Master: Seratius Areksun on Chapter Attack Bike 

Head Chaplain: Ethius on Bike

Chapter Standard Bearer: Theras on Bike

10 Veteran tactical Squads of 8 men

10 Veteran Biker Squads of 5 Bikes

10 Veteran Attack Bike Squads of 3 Attack Bikes

20 Land Speeders - 10 Typhoon, 10 Tornado



Captain: Gerrad on Bike

Chaplain: Rathoren on Bike

Standard Bearer: on Bike

10 Biker Squads of 8 Bikes

10 Attack Bike Squads of 3 Attack Bikes

20 Land Speeders - 10 Tornado, 10 Multi Melta


Captain: Tetatius on Bike

Chaplain: Centilias on Bike

Standard Bearer: on Bike

10 Biker Squads of 8 Bikes

10 Attack Bike Squads of 3 Attack Bikes

20 Land Speeders - 10 Tornado, 10 Multi Melta


Captain: Heratz 

Chaplain: Lentus 

Standard Bearer : 

10 Devastator Squads - Plasma Cannon and Missile Launcher

20 Thunder Fire Cannon Support Battery 

Drop Pods and Rhinos 

Vehicles/Armour:

50 Whirlwinds 

40 Thunder Hawks Drop Ships

15 Thunder Hawk Gun Ships 

50 Drop Pods

20 Rhinos

Fleet:

1 Exorcist Class Grand Cruiser 

2 Battle Barges

6 Hunter Class Destroyers

22 Rapid Strike Vessels


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm gonna suggest we all name which commander of ours will be on the "war council" that will make decisions for the crusade as a whole (since we already agreed that the Codex Astares makes having a single commander for this impossible)

Brother Captain Jarus Mereel, 4th Command 2nd Company will be representing the Scorpion Knights


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Chapter Master: Seratius Areksun of the Night Hawks shall be my council representative of course.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll go for Saren


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

hey people im back from two days holiday...
my member of the war counsil is Merion, the grand chapter master

i also have some names for my fleet ships

Battle barges: Blade of Angels, Hateful Spite
Phoenix Starship: Daemon Killer 
Strike cruisers: Hate, Blood, Fire, Death of Heretics, Sheathing Knife, Bloody War, Warcry, Fury of Caliban

Company Masters: 1st company master Merak, 2nd Company master Fulis, 3rd Company master Ermerar, 6th Company master Herinus, 8th Company master Felilunarus

Interrogator Chaplain Nerus, Interrogator Chaplain Perunas, Interrogator Chaplain Pikea

Librarian Tarnadio, Librarian Fastia, Librarain Kenerna


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

mine is lord commander aster, a representitive of supreme lord bane and next in line for command of the chapter OMG i just realised i have the biggest fleet, hey guys i waas just wondering because the scythes work closely with the inquisition should i envolve one of the inquisitors from my previous fluff?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

First of all, you're not going to get much feedback, if this fluff is "for a limited few". People will be put off, if you can't be bothered to include other people in your work .

Also, it seems as if dark angel in particular has fallen into the 'Biggest' and the 'bestest' and the 'baddest' Chapter - as in 30 Strike Cruisers, and 6 Battlebarges etc... That's just one of the things that when I read, I think "Oh no, not again", and just can't be bothered reading any more.

And I'm also intrigued by the Phoenix Class Starship - it sounds similar to an Eldar Battleship?


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Vaz where else can we really post this all for all involved to see. We are letting people comment and critique our work, they can leave suggestions just as you have in your second part of your message.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry, it wasn't a complaint, it was more of an observation.

I suppose it could be written into the Roleplay Threads, if you so want. After all, I'm thinking of creating my own chapter (again, I didn't like the idea of my Previous one ;D), and while I was a bit busy, something like that could allow those who want to, to create their fluff as they go along. It also makes it more personal.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

good question "what is the phoenix class ship"? bigger than a battle barge?


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks good but I agree with Vaz as soon as I read about the 30 Strike Cruisers, and 6 Battlebarges I sort of tuned out.
Most of the large first founding chapters only have 1-3 Battlebarges and no where near 30 strike cruisers.
A battlebarge carries 3 companies of marines so 6 battle barges would mean you have 18 companies and then its 1 company per strike cruiser. So your chapter has the transport power for 48 Companies which is just wrong. I also find it odd that your chapter has such close ties to the inq but is aloud so much power. The inq does not like Space marine chapters getting to strong you also have to many companies so the inq would not look kindly on you. Another point is that Space marine chapter do not own titans the Admec would not like that at all.

I know its your fluff and I am sorry for pointing out the flaws but I feel it would be better to make it believable


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

yeh i did invite u vacant at the start but i cant remeber a answer, talon the titan was given the the scythes as a gift for defending a minor forgeworld from a chaos force by the master of the forge there, one your second point most inquisitors dont like the scythes having 15 companies but they often provide security to inquisitors, thier ships, and bases when on importent missions and they have come under investigation several times only to be defended by inquisitor lord frisis and several other inquisitors, in one incident a ordo maellus inquisitor ordered his ship to destroy a strike cruiser with the loss of a company of scythes but the then chapter master refused to return fire so guys ive took off 15 of my strike cruisers and halved all my armour because i realised that the chapter worlds would never be left alone with out defences


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Talos thanks for the information on the battle barges I thought they only carry one company with the rest of it's ship crew and vehicle crew on it, so I'll change my legion to only having 2 of the barges.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah sorry Vaz its just if we include heaps of people we would never get things done because other people would want to join in and more and more add ons would be come on and this would be a pointless waste of time, so i tried to make it sound nice but tell people we cant have more people

a Phoenix class Starship is a ship mainly used as a fleet flagship... i cant remember which 40k book i got it out of but i remembered the name and decided my chapter would use it.... it is slightly bigger than a normal battle barge and can carry 4companys instead of three, and it has a higher amount of weapons

and thats my life story


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

vaz, we should bring our chapters in and begin an intergalactic civil war XD


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG (Dec 5, 2007)

k:tHE 11TH LEGIONS WOULD LOVE SUCH A FIGHT
FOR THE EMPEROR NO FOR CHAOS 
ALL THE 11TH WOULD FIGHT HA HA!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

PL Cag - this is for critiquing our fluff and making suggestions. I know you have stated that yours would love a fight but we already have an enemy which is Nids though it hasn't been published on here yet (so to speak). The rest of your messgae isn't making all that much sense in the way a sentence would be constructed.


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

this thread is going to cause some conflict, i bet.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Blue Liger said:


> PL Cag - this is for critiquing our fluff and making suggestions. I know you have stated that yours would love a fight but we already have an enemy which is Nids though it hasn't been published on here yet (so to speak). The rest of your messgae isn't making all that much sense in the way a sentence would be constructed.


I thought we'd already brawled this out and settled on CSM???

*sighs* god I hope we dont have to have this argument again


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Dessel_Ordo I wasn't sure qwhat we settled on i just put that there I'm fine with CSM it's just I couldn't remember. Now we just have to decide how large this CSM force is.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

how about 4 CSM chapters, a couple of the legions warbands and thier followers


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

sounds about even


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

sigh school has started and im just etting into the habit of getting up at 7:00am

hey people i am back with some facts!!!
the main baddies are CSM and one of the chaos chapters fighting for them is run by a group of fallen, the leaders name is Fareth Neber, one legion is controlled by Serium Neter, one by Keneir Fatehater, a chapter by Sensara Forttener, another by Sepeka Tefara...
i think thats enough chapters and legions i think (i made up the names quickly and i dont mind if you guys wanna change them)

we are fighting over a sub sector that goes by the name of SeriaIV (dont mind if changed) and one of the main reasons for us fighting is there was a pre heresy titan legion found on a multiple planets (some titans were ditched before others) and it is a race to see who controls them..... Imperial vs Chaos (P.S. im not accutaly starting the story yet im just laying down details


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

so are we allgoing to be on the same planet or are we going after our own tians? because im happy ill give one of the legions a run for thier money:grin:
"for the scythes and the emperor"- battle cry of the scythes of the imperium or "for fera and honour"


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't care about where mine go, as long as they get to the killing. They aren't a fan on motavational speaches so go for a plain battle cry,' if you don't fight you die' and also' We are the right hand of Norris, prepare to die'


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

so everybody agrees with my ideas for names?

dark we will get to where we are fighting on which planets and so forth after details are out of the way


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

im sorry i fail to see the point in this..... eather one of you is wrighting a story or you guys a Role palying in witch case if it is role play your in the rong area to do it.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

ummm inquis me we are making this for our own enjoyment.... because we thought its a good idea to make a fluff about a crusade.... i dont mind if you think its a good idea or bad idea its just what we want to do in our spare time


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just remember Fumble, 40k fluff isn't actually the place to put a thread like this. If you and the others want to get together and create some fluff about a crusade and the adventures of your forces then homebrew fluff would likely be the right place for it. (That forum isn't to hard to find, though here is a link for the hell of it.)


Might I suggest that instead of posting as you have been doing, which in my opinion is a tad disorganized, all or some of you, because timezones vary as we all know, get together through IM's and come up with the details and then have everything in an outline. If all of you have that, then everyone will have the basic idea's of whats going on, and the outline can be fine tuned in time; allowing for some order while you all create and come up with idea's.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

We are using the thread to get together all the information for the story Inq, it is just a bit difficult since we lost the live chat


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

umm sorry darkreever i should have put it into homebrew are you able to move it for us?


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

hey people i think we should start the Fluff now?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

sorry i havent been on in a while my internets been down and i only got my router back today im ready to start the fluff if u are


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

my main characters will be lord commander aster, squad leonidas, apothercary vardas, lord chaplain crassus and the dreadnaught astalan


----------

